# Over bite /under jaw



## Barcagp (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello 
I am purchasing a puppy here in Cotati, CA from Covy Tucker. 
One of the dogs that seemed really social and attached immediately to us has a slight over bite. She is (according to the people there) the pick of the litter born with her ears already up. Good size. However because if the overtime they said they can't use her for show. 
My question is. If I'm spending $1400.00 to buy her is it worth doing it. There's always plenty of options and I just dont want her to have problems later or dental issues and that leading to expensive vet bills. Let me know if anyone has experience on this. I'm really torn. 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------

